# Welsbesatz in Angelsee



## Wels-Freak (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Boardgemeinde:

Ein von mir befreundeter Angelsee (bzw. deren Inhaber) werden in naher Zukunft Waller besetzen.

Nun meine Frage an Euch:

Der See ist 8000m² groß 

1/3 der Wasserfläche ist 2 m tief   und

2/3 der Wasserfläche sind 4 m tief.

Sonstiger Fischbestand sind Karpfen, Zander, Weißfisch u. einige Störe.

Die Waller sollen duchaus gemischte Größe haben, d.h.

also Fische ab 1 m dazu aber auch größere Exemplare (50 Pfund und aufwärts).

Wieviel Tiere würdet Ihr besetzen? MfG


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Keinen,nein nicht weil ich Wels nicht mag-aber mit Satzfischen 1m+ anfangen,die haben keine Chance sich richtig eizugewöhnen.
Welse aus der Teichanlage sind Strohdoof,30-50 % werden im ersten Jahr herausgefangen (und viele glauben an eine Überpopulation) und das bei einen Kilopreis von 7-10 € ein teures unternehmen.
0,8ha ist auch kein riesiges Gewässer (auch wenn der Wels klenie Gewässer liebt),nimm lieber 50cm+ da ist auch mal die Chance nach der Eingewöhnungsphase von 1-2 Jahren auf Laicherfolg (ausser die Fische stammen aus einer Warmwasseranlage-da wird sich keiner Vermehren).


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

In einem " Tümpel " von noch nicht einmal einem ha ??????????????
Da ist in meinen Augen nur ein toter Wels ein guter Wels !!!!!!!!

Bin seit ca. 30 Jahren Gewässerwart und bewirtschafte wohl mit meinen Kollegen eine Wasserfläche, welche man in Quadratkilometern beziffern darf ....

Fazit : Lasst es ....


----------



## Wels-Freak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Knispel schrieb:


> In einem " Tümpel " von noch nicht einmal einem ha ??????????????
> Da ist in meinen Augen nur ein toter Wels ein guter Wels !!!!!!!!
> 
> Bin seit ca. 30 Jahren Gewässerwart und bewirtschafte wohl mit meinen Kollegen eine Wasserfläche, welche man in Quadratkilometern beziffern darf ....
> ...



Hallo Knispel,

da muss ich Dir zu 100000000 % widersprechen und ich kann Deine These zu 100% widerlegen:

Gib mal im Internet folgende Seite ein:

www.*wallersee*.*xail*.*net*/ 

Der See ist DER WALLERSEE (zumindest was den intensiven Besatz angeht) und ist 

1 ha groß und rate mal, was die Betreiber dort gemacht haben und vor allem was durch das Fischereirecht-Mecklenburg-Vorpommern auch genehmigt wurde???????

RICHTIG: Dort wurden allein 20 GROßWALLER aus dem Po in Italien eingesetzt und sie vermehren sich seit dem sogar.....

Guck Dir auf der Homepage unter: Über uns, dort unten auf der rechten Seite ist der Trailer, der den Besatz der Fische bestätigt - und in diesem Gewässer geht das seit Jahren gut.

Einfach zu sagen: In so einem Tümpel find ich mehr als unangebracht, zumal Du den See noch nicht einmal gesehen hast. Sorry aber über sowas kann ich mich hier richtig aufregen.

MfG


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

wenn ich das richtig verstehe,soll das so eine Art Forellenp... sein ?
Ist garantiert nicht wirtschafftlich Fische aus Italien zu holen,oder sind die Tageskartenpreise so hoch wie ein 14täg. Italientripp ?
Wobei ich immer noch nicht glaube das die Italienischen Welse abgelaicht haben,sind recht heikel was es mit gewohnten Temperaturen auf sich hat,wenn auch ein paar aus der Region drin sind waren die das.
Der Komentar von Knispel lässt mich nur auf einen Welsgegner tippen,aber das hat mit der Frage nichts zu tun.


----------



## Wels-Freak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Hallo Gardenfly,

vorab danke für Deinen Kommentar zum obigen Schreiben-

wir wollen das nicht wie in diesem Wallersee mit italienischen Wallern aufziehen - mir ging es nur darum klarzustellen, dass in so einer Gewässergröße (und es ist absolut kein TÜMPEL......)

so ein Wels-Vorhaben sehr wohl realistisch ist. Ich glaube einige Leute hier denken, dass 8000 m² ein kleiner "Dorfteich" sei - dies ist aber absolut nicht der Fall.

Ich erwarte hier ja nicht irgendwelche Super-Vorschläge aber man kann wohl erwarten, dass meine Frage ohne Vorurteile beantwortet wird. 

Ich meine damit nicht die Boardmitglieder, die sich eventuell wirklich für mein Anliegen interessieren aber es gibt eben auch Ausnahmen, die (wohl neidisch oder sonst was) von Vornherein niedermachen müssen.

Gardenfly: Nochmal danke für Dein Beistimmen. Die Waller haben sich dort tatsächlich schon vermehrt - ich kenn den Besitzer ganz gut und einige Bekannte waren dort schon angeln, deshalb darf man als Gastangler auch Waller bis 1,50m mitnehmen (wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss..)

MfG


----------



## Wels-Freak (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Sorry Leute aber hab noch was vergessen:

Gewässergröße ist 1,2 Hektar und die Waller kommen aus 

KEINER  

Zuchtanlage sondern aus einem anderen ganz natürlichen Angelsee. (wegen dem Vermerk, Zuchtwelse seien strohdoof, glaub ich gern, sind aber wirklich ganz natürlich gewachsene aus freiem Gewässer).

MfG


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Wenn die Fische schonend abgefischt sind-glückwunsch da besteht auch mal die Chance auf Nachwuchs (bei dem wetter heute kaum vorstellbar).
Wie sieht es im zu besetzenden Teich mit Futter aus ?
Viel Futterfisch ?
Da der Wels kein reiner Räuber ist,besteht bei zu vielen Karpfen eine Nahrungskonkurrenz,andererseits trübt der das Wasser gut ein-was wiederum die Fressphase verlängert.


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Wels-Freak schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige Leute hier denken, dass 8000 m² ein kleiner "Dorfteich" sei - dies ist aber absolut nicht der Fall.
> 
> Ich erwarte hier ja nicht irgendwelche Super-Vorschläge aber man kann wohl erwarten, dass meine Frage ohne Vorurteile beantwortet wird.
> 
> Ich meine damit nicht die Boardmitglieder, die sich eventuell wirklich für mein Anliegen interessieren aber es gibt eben auch Ausnahmen, die (wohl neidisch oder sonst was) von Vornherein niedermachen müssen.




Wenn es um den Besatz von mehreren Welsen in der Größenordnung wie von dir gewünscht geht, ist ein Gewässer mit 0,8 ha oder auch 1,2 ha wahrlich nur ein "Dorfteich" und dies hat auch weder mehr mit guter fischereilicher Praxis noch mit nachhaltiger Hege etwas zu tun - es ist also keineswegs ein "von vornherein niedermachen" und es sind wohl auf Grund des von dir angeführten Angelsees deine "Vorurteile", das das prima klappt mit den Welsen....
Solch ein Bestand ist nur zu halten wenn ausreichend Futterfisch nachgesetzt wird. Ein Wels braucht unter unseren klimatischen Bedingungen mindestens 15, meist sogar über 20 Jahre bis er diese Größe erreicht - es kann also bei diesen Fängen nicht von einer natürlichen Reproduktion geredet werden, da mit Sicherheit alle Größeren eingesetzt wurden.
Sicher wird es regelmäßig Nachkommen geben - nur wird davon wenn überhaupt nur ein winziger Bruchteil überleben und dieser wird auch nicht sehr alt werden....

Insgesamt kann man nur sagen, dass solch ein kleiner See kein idealer Ort für Großwelse ist,,,

Gruß, Fischpaule


----------



## emsopa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Wels-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo Knispel,
> 
> da muss ich Dir zu 100000000 % widersprechen und ich kann Deine These zu 100% widerlegen:
> 
> ...


wenn du hier reklame für einen welspuff machen willst, dann mach das direkt und komme nicht durch die hintertür.|bigeyes
und erzähle uns hier keine scheixxe, wir sind nicht auf den kopf gefallen.|uhoh:


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



emsopa schrieb:


> wenn du hier reklame für einen welspuff machen willst, dann mach das direkt und komme nicht durch die hintertür.|bigeyes
> und erzähle uns hier keine scheixxe, wir sind nicht auf den kopf gefallen.|uhoh:



Muß man das verstehen ?


----------



## Sledge (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Muß man das verstehen ?


 
Ich will es mal so ausdrücken:

Warum fragt hier jemand , der lediglich mit dem Besitzer dieses "Sees ", befreundet ist , wie viele Welse man da besetzen sollte ?

1. Warum kümmert der Besitzer sich nicht selbst darum ?

2. Es gibt wohl bessere Informationsquellen , bei denen die Infos auf fundierten , wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen beruhen

3. Wer mit solchen Gedanken spielt , der sollte nicht solche Frage in der Öffentlichkeit stellen. Das Wohlergehen der Welse oder Störe ist ihm doch eh egal .

4. Beim Besatz wird wohl die Frage nach den Kosten im Vordergrund stehen , und nicht ob das gut für die Fische ist.

Mißtrauische Menschen könnten denken , daß hier das Interesse von potentiellen Kunden geweckt werden soll


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Bislang hat der noch keine Werbung gemacht,den Link den er eingestellt hat ist für mich eher eine Abschreckung dieses Gewässer nie im Leben zu besuchen.
Da ich im Bekanntenkeis noch Angler (zt. jünger) habe die Angst vor dem Internet haben (glauben das Computervieren durch nennen ihres Namens sie infizieren |kopfkrat ),die mich bitten etwas in (anderen) Foren nachzufragen.

Das man aus Italien Welse herkarren muß,ist mehr als Sinnfrei (aber wenn korrekt ausgeführt, für die Fische OK).
In England ist diese Verhalten normal,vor dem KoiHerpesVierus wurden von kriminellen Banden Systematisch Teiche auf den Festland geplündert um den Karpfencracks auf der Insel grosse Karpfen zu bescheren.


----------



## mike_w (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Ich finde, dass man unterscheiden muss zwischen einem Liebhabergewässer, in dem man seine Zielfische "hält" (wie z.B. Kois oder Störe in einem größeren Gartenteich) und diese regelmäßig zufüttert

oder

ein möglichst naturnahes Gewässer mit ausgewogenem sich selbst reproduzierendem Fischbestand.

Für den zweiten Fall schließt sich der Welsbesatz meiner Meinung nach sofort aus. Für den ersten Fall wäre es aber in Ordnung. Ein kleiner Privattümpel voller großer Fische wäre auch mein Traum.
Es kommt also ganz darauf an, was vom Besitzer gewollt ist.
Was verschiedene Gesetze dazu sagen, ist noch etwas anderes.


----------



## C.K. (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Nachdem sich hier viele über den Sinn oder Unsinn ausgelassen haben, bitte ich nun zurück zum Thema zu kommen, welches so lautet:


> Wieviel Tiere würdet Ihr besetzen?



Kommen dann weiter sinnfreie Kommentare muss ich leider abschließen, was ich hier ganz, ganz selten gemacht habe! Das sollte in Zukunft auch so bleiben.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Um die Besatzmenge zu empfehlen,fehlt immer noch die Info über die Nahrungsmenge (Futterfisch/Krabbeltiere).


----------



## Wels-Freak (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Hallo,

nun mach ich gerade den Laptop an und muss hier lesen, ich würde Werbung für einen anderen See machen?|kopfkrat

Ich wollte mit diesem anderen See in Meck-Pomm nur das Beispiel zeigen, dass es tatsächlich möglich ist, in einem Gewässer in dieser Größenordnung Welse einzugliedern - mehr nicht.

Ich war noch nie an diesem anderen See und werde dort wohl auch nie angeln gehen - warum hier einige Werbung unterstellen, ist mir mehr als unklar!!!!

Ich habe eine Frage in die Runde geworfen und krieg hier solche mehr als unangebrachten Antworten - aber egal. Zumindest haben einige meine Ausgangsfrage verstanden - dafür danke.#h

Warum ich (nur als Freund der Betreiber und nicht als Mitbesitzer) und nicht die Besitzer diesen Thread hier eröffnet haben? Ganz einfach - weil wir seit Jahren befreundet sind und ich ihnen ganz einfach helfen möchte, da sie sich um die entsprechenden Genehmigungen usw. kümmern und ich ihnen somit ein bischen "Arbeit" abnehme -aber auch das scheint hier für einige sehr "ungewöhnlich" zu sein, anderen zu helfen.

Also Futterfische wären schon jetzt mehr als genug in dem See und finanziell sieht es auch für die Zukunft mehr als gut aus, somit wäre gesichert, dass immer genug Futterfisch für die Welse vorhanden wäre.

Danke an alle, die hier vernünftige Kommentare geschrieben haben und mir helfen wollten. MfG


----------



## anbeisser (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Hallo !

Also ich meine auch das es ein zu kleiner Teich für einen Wels ist.
So min 1km2 sollte der See schon haben.
Um dann eine dauerhafte Population zu gewährleisten,sollten dann vom Pächter oder Besitzer neben den allgemeingeltenden Schonzeiten auch Schongebiete angelegt sein.
Welse der Fairnis-wegen nur aus einheimischen Gewässern wie Elbe,Havel,Oder oder Warnow einsetzen.
In der Elbe z.B.hat sich der Wels derart vermehrt,das schon über eine Herrabsetzung des Mindestmaßes nachgedacht wird oder schon geändert ist.
Vielleicht gefangene maßige Welse in erlaubter Zahl von dort mitnehmen.
Alles Andere währe bei den Welspreisen eigendlich Unsinn.

Wenns denn unbedingt sein soll,für den 1,2ha Teich vielleicht 1-2 Welse .....aber nur bei gutem Weissfischbestand ,deren Pflege und Nachbesatz.

Gruss vom Elbangler
Anbeisser


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Eine kleine Milchmädchenrechnung (basiert auf *meine* Erfahrungen) :
Pro Ha 30Welse bis 80cm
-Hechte über 50cm
-Zander über 40cm
+Rausfang
= Besatzmenge
Damit ist kein Gewässer mit "mehr als genug" Futterfische leer zu kriegen.


Nur für das kalte Norddeutschland,wärmere Regionen #c


----------



## anbeisser (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Eine kleine Milchmädchenrechnung (basiert auf *meine* Erfahrungen) :
> Pro Ha 30Welse bis 80cm
> -Hechte über 50cm
> -Zander über 40cm
> ...



Moin nach Bad Bevensen aus der Nähe von Salzwedel !

Also 30 Welse pro Hektar ?|uhoh: .........

Meinst Du nicht, das das nicht doch etwas übertrieben zu sein scheint ?
Für nen km2 vielleicht Ok.

Wenn da auf nem ha wirklich 30 Welse drinne sind,wirds aber irgendwann keine Katzen und kleinen Hunde im Umkreis von 2Km mehr geben ....#q|supergri


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin nach Bad Bevensen aus der Nähe von Salzwedel !
> 
> Also 30 Welse pro Hektar ?|uhoh: .........
> 
> ...



Nö,
Wels frisst recht wenig um zuzunehmen.
Wie geschrieben eigene Erfahrungen,meistens bemerkt man den Wels bei den Zahlen nicht einmal (Hecht und Zander muß natürlich aus den Zahlen herausgerechnet werden).
Soll heissen 10 Zander =nur noch 20 Welse


"Wenn da auf nem ha wirklich 30 Welse drinne sind,wirds aber irgendwann keine Katzen und kleinen Hunde im Umkreis von 2Km mehr geben ...."
Schön währe es, dann ka.... die nicht dauern auf meine Netze


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Frage war: Wieviel Welse würdet ihr besetzen ?
Antwort, da Teichgröße bekannt: Keinen !!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nö,
> Wels frisst recht wenig um zuzunehmen.


 
Wieviel frißt der Wels denn so im Jahr?  ;+

Vielleicht mache ich mir selbst sowie auch die Vereine, in denen ich bin, aufgrund aktueller staatl. Fischereiberatung (sowas gibt es in Oberbayern, damit fachkundliche Aufklärung nun stattfindet, statt falsche Besatzmaßnahmen aufgrund Pseudowissens) in diesem Punkt einfach nur falsche Vorstellungen #c

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Antwort #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Ich gebe dir mal eine Richtlinie, die mir wegen eigenen Besatzes vom *Landesfischreiverband Bayerns* gegeben wurde:

"
Soll ein geschlossenes Gewässer (mit Genehmigung) Initialbesatz
erhalten, bringt man im Frühjahr (Wassertemperatur
mind. 12°C) maximal 10 Stück/ha einjährige Waller
(20-30 cm) oder besser noch maximal 2 Stück/ha zweijährige
Waller (40-65 cm) ein.
Gewässer mit einer Wasserfläche von weniger als 10 ha sind für Waller(-Besatz) in der Regel ungeeignet."​

(auch nachzulesen: http://lfvbayern.de/media/files/Besatzbroschuere_neu2.pdf )

Die *Fischreiberatung von Obb.* rät uns auch ab, da Waller sich von Besatzfischen massiv vollfressen:
d.h. Waller ab 1,20 m = 2 Zentern Besatzfisch (Forelle, Aal, Karpfen)/Jahr

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Ich finde es immer traurig wie behauptet wird ,das der Wels 
a, nur in "Meeren"
b, ganz wenig pro Hektat lebt.
Erst rottet man aus religiösen Gründen den Fisch fast aus,dann wird duch Gewässerverschmutzug/verbauung fast der Rest erledigt und nun wird behauptet das die minnimengen der natürliche Bestand sei (erhohlt sich der Bestand heisst es "Plage" und Mindestmaß/Schonzeit fallen).

Es gibt einige gute Doktorarbeiten aus der DDR zum Thema Nahrungsbedarf,die garantiert besser sind als irgendwelche 1000 mal abgeschriebenen Statements von erzkatholischen Fischereibeammten  (da ist sie wieder ,die religiöse Verfolgung).


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer traurig wie behauptet wird ,das der Wels
> a, nur in "Meeren"
> b, ganz wenig pro Hektat lebt.
> Erst rottet man aus religiösen Gründen den Fisch fast aus,dann wird duch Gewässerverschmutzug/verbauung fast der Rest erledigt und nun wird behauptet das die minnimengen der natürliche Bestand sei (erhohlt sich der Bestand heisst es "Plage" und Mindestmaß/Schonzeit fallen).
> ...


 
Dass in der Fischereiberatung erzkatholische Beamte sitzen, die Waller aus religiösen Gründen verfolgen, ist ein witziger Alaf, der gut in den Fasching paßt #6 ...:vik:

aber jetzt wieder aus dem karnevalistischen Spaß zur Diskussion :

Es geht hier nicht um Sentimentalitäten und Emotionen, sondern um sachdienliche Hinweise und Ratschläge oder habe ich die Eingangsfrage falsch verstanden?

In diesem Sinne @Gardenfly bitte ich dich nochmals auf meine obige Frage mit Fakten zu antworten. #h


----------



## Wels-Freak (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer traurig wie behauptet wird ,das der Wels
> a, nur in "Meeren"
> b, ganz wenig pro Hektat lebt.
> Erst rottet man aus religiösen Gründen den Fisch fast aus,dann wird duch Gewässerverschmutzug/verbauung fast der Rest erledigt und nun wird behauptet das die minnimengen der natürliche Bestand sei (erhohlt sich der Bestand heisst es "Plage" und Mindestmaß/Schonzeit fallen).
> ...



Ich glaube wir beide verstehen uns....

Es war und ist nicht unser Vorhaben, hier kommerziell nur auf Profit Waller in eine Badewanne einzusetzen, die dann anschließend gegen möglichst hohe Gebühr rausgeangelt werden ohne Beachtung, ob sie einen vernünftigen und wischgewaiden Lebensraum haben. 

Es gibt genug Beispiele in Deutschland, in denen über Jahre auch in kleineren Gewässern Waller aufgezogen und bis zum heutigen Tag in diesen Seen leben ohne die  Population von den anderen Fischen zu gefährden - sicherlich ist es richtig, dass die Vorgaben der Fischereibehörden eingehalten werden aber nur strikt nach diesen Vorgaben (z.B. 1 Wels pro Hektar) sind meiner Meinung nur in der Theorie richtig denn die Praxis beweist genau das Gegenteil.

MfG


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Es gibt sogar einige Stellen in der Biebel,in denen der Wels nicht gut wegkommt (wurden mir mal von einen Welsgegner um die Ohren gehauen),die Tendenz den Wels zu verteufeln (Aussehen +Nachtaktiv) ist zumindest seit dem Mittelalter nachzulesen.Vieles wird eifach als wahr angesehen,Gegenargumente brauchen komischerweise immer 10000 Gutachten,und Beobachtungen ohne selber einen Doktortietel zu besitzen fast ausgeschlossen .

Sie doch mal wie oft bei einer sachlichen Diskussion über Welse (nicht nur diese) immer die Aussage kommt "Jeder Tote Wels ist ein guter Wels"
"der frisst dir den ganzen Teich leer"

Schreibst du dagegen ich will statt 100 Karpfen im Teich 300 haben,bekommst du nur Adressen wo es billige Fische gibt.


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Was glaubt ihr war der Grund, warum in Oberfranken der Waller nicht mehr besetzt werden darf und warum das Schonmaß augehoben wurde???  Richtig, das unkontrollierte Wachstum und die Verbreitung - in einigen unserer Gewässer fängt man im Sommer beim "Aalansitz" nur noch Waller um die 20cm.... und in einigen Baggerseen "wimmelt" es sozusagen von 2-Meter Welsen.... Ich würde den Besatz an einem so kleinen Gewässer bleiben lassen, wenn ihr in ein paar Jahren noch Spass an den Fängen anderer Fischarten haben wollt...


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Vieles wird eifach als wahr angesehen,Gegenargumente brauchen komischerweise immer 10000 Gutachten,und Beobachtungen ohne selber einen Doktortietel zu besitzen fast ausgeschlossen .


 
Schade ... willst du nun keine Argumente bringen oder kannst Du es nicht? #c |kopfkrat 
...

Du stelltest eine Behauptung auf, nennst unbenannte Dissertationen aus der DDR, aber die Fakten fehlen leider immer noch ...

bedenke:

... es ist Fasching im Waller hassenden und Wels schassenden Bayern, deren erzkatholische, aus religiösen Gründen, nein geradezu Abgründen, Waller verfolgende Beamte doch gerade in den CSU Bierzelten weilen und Literweise Bier prosten ! Also .. Du hast derzeit nicht zu befürchten und kannst nun deine Quellen offen legen und die Fakten sagen !! :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr war der Grund, warum in Oberfranken der Waller nicht mehr besetzt werden darf und warum das Schonmaß augehoben wurde??? ...


 
|thinkerg: .... wegen der Bibel !!! |engel:


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> |thinkerg: .... wegen der Bibel !!! |engel:



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr war der Grund, warum in Oberfranken der Waller nicht mehr besetzt werden darf und warum das Schonmaß augehoben wurde???  Richtig, das unkontrollierte Wachstum und die Verbreitung - in einigen .


habe ich oben schon geschrieben :
(erhohlt sich der Bestand heisst es "Plage" und Mindestmaß/Schonzeit fallen).

Würde keiner auf die Idee kommen Seeadler zu schießen wenn es mehr als 12 Paare im Bundesland gibt.

Ich habe gerade einwenig Literatur gefunden: "Untersuchung zur Eignung des Europäischen Welses für die intensive Fischproduktion und die Bewirtschaftung von Angelgewässern in der DDR" von Piesker,Reich 1988

Noch mal was zur Biebel :was denkt ihr beim Essen von Pferden ?
War vor den Christen ein Essen an hohen religiösen Feiertagen,ist aber über Erziehung so verdammt worden,das es als was ganz schlimmes gillt,und genauso unbewußt (Urängste)reagieren viele nur auf den Namen Wels.


----------



## duck_68 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

von wegen..... Bestand erholen.... der Waller war bei uns in der Gegend nie heimisch - die Fische stammen alle von unsinnigen Besatzmaßnahmen von vor 30 Jahren an nicht hochwasserfreien Baggerseen im Obermaingebiet.... genauso wie der schwachsinnige Rapfenbesatz vor 20 Jahren in der gleichen Gegend um "verbuttete" Weißfischbestände einzudämmen - mittlerweile hat der Rapfen in vielen Gewässern die Laube fast komplett verdrängt.... Im Obermaingebiet gibt es keinen hochwasserfreien See, der nicht von Rapfen und Wallern nur so wimmelt.....

und jetzt kommst Du wieder


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einwenig Literatur gefunden: "Untersuchung zur Eignung des Europäischen Welses für die intensive Fischproduktion und die Bewirtschaftung von Angelgewässern in der DDR" von Piesker,Reich 1988.


 
Und nun? Was steht da drinnen? Hoffentlich kommen jetzt Fakten ...


Gardenfly schrieb:


> Noch mal was zur Biebel :was denkt ihr beim Essen von Pferden ?
> War vor den Christen ein Essen an hohen religiösen Feiertagen,ist aber über Erziehung so verdammt worden,das es als was ganz schlimmes gillt,und genauso unbewußt (Urängste)reagieren viele nur auf den Namen Wels.


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz, ob du nun Christen ansprechen willst, denn diese haben ein anderes Buch .. aber ich nehme in erzkatholischer bayrischer Art mal an, du meinst die *Bibel*:

Sollen jetzt die bayrischen erzkatholischen Beamten nun Welse essen oder eben nicht?
Das ist für den logischen Fortbestand der Diskussion aufgrund deines Pferdebeispiels ungemein wichtig !


----------



## emsopa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr war der Grund, warum in Oberfranken der Waller nicht mehr besetzt werden darf und warum das Schonmaß augehoben wurde???  Richtig, das unkontrollierte Wachstum und die Verbreitung - in einigen unserer Gewässer fängt man im Sommer beim "Aalansitz" nur noch Waller um die 20cm.... und in einigen Baggerseen "wimmelt" es sozusagen von 2-Meter Welsen.... Ich würde den Besatz an einem so kleinen Gewässer bleiben lassen, wenn ihr in ein paar Jahren noch Spass an den Fängen anderer Fischarten haben wollt...



nicht nur in oberfranken hat man den welsbesatzt eingestellt, auch an der ems wird er nicht mehr besetzt und ist seit 2008 ohne mindesmaß.
die welse haben sich vermehrt wie die fliegen und schädigen den angestammten fischbestand.

ich würde in einem gewässer, was knapp über einem ha liegt, keine welse besetzten.
die zahlen von 20-30 welsen, die so ein gewässer vertragen soll, treiben mir die tränen vor lachen in die augen.
das ist entweder wunschdenken oder tagträumerei.|gr:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Also, man muss sich ja nochmal die Größe deines Gewässers, von See wage ich gar nicht zu sprechen, vor Augen führen:

0,8 ha = pi mal Daumen 80 x 100 Meter.

Was wollt ihr in einem solchen "Teich" mit Welsen?
Es ist ein Wunschgedanke, anzunehmen, dass man in ein Kleingewässer alles in beliebiger Menge hineinstopfen kann. 

Es ist durchaus möglich, ein derartiges Gewässer mit z.B. 1000 20 cm Hechten zu besetzen. Spätestens nach dem nächsten Abfischen kommt dann das große Fiasko. Warum soll es mit Welsen anders aussehen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Leute, der Themenstarter bzw. dessen Bekannter hat einen Teich. Und selbstverständlich kann man in solch einem Teich Welse halten. Die Menge ist einzig und alleine von der zufütterung abhängig. Schaut Euch mal in Zucht- und Mastteichen um, wieviele Welse da rumschwimmen. 
Die Frage ist, soll der Teich ein reiner Abwachsteich für Welse sein, oder ein naturnaher Lebensraum. 
Das kann nur der Besitzer entscheiden. 






Wels-Freak schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir beide verstehen uns....
> 
> Es war und ist nicht unser Vorhaben, hier kommerziell nur auf Profit Waller in eine Badewanne einzusetzen, die dann anschließend gegen möglichst hohe Gebühr rausgeangelt werden ohne Beachtung, ob sie einen vernünftigen und wischgewaiden Lebensraum haben.
> 
> ...


 
Allerdings machst Du die Beantwortung Deiner Frage durch sehr widersprüchliche Angaben nicht grade leicht.
In einem solchen Teich mit Welsbesatz wird es kein " vernünftiger " Lebensraum im ökologischen Sinne. Denn da passt der Wels nun mal nicht rein. 

Wenn das ein Abwachsteich werden soll, dann bekommst Du die besten Informationen in Fischzuchtbetrieben. Da erfährst Du genau wieviele Welse pro was weiß ich gehalten werden können und was zugefüttert werden muß. 

Abschließend wundert es mich, warum Du überhaupt fragst. Immerhin stellst Du die Angaben der Fischereibehörden im letzten Satz Deines zitierten postings als falsch da und schreibst von bewiesenen gegenteiligen Erfahrungen der Praxis. Dann weißt Du doch bestens Bescheid.


----------



## emsopa (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leute, der Themenstarter bzw. dessen Bekannter hat einen Teich. Und selbstverständlich kann man in solch einem Teich Welse halten. Die Menge ist einzig und alleine von der zufütterung abhängig. Schaut Euch mal in Zucht- und Mastteichen um, wieviele Welse da rumschwimmen.
> Die Frage ist, soll der Teich ein reiner Abwachsteich für Welse sein, oder ein naturnaher Lebensraum.
> Das kann nur der Besitzer entscheiden.
> 
> ...



ich gehe davon aus, dass es kein zuchtteich werden soll oder ist, sondern ein ein gewässer mit mischbesatz.
von daher ist der teich für welse ungeeignet.

desweiteren sehe ich zur threaderöffnung einen anderen hintergrund.
die frage, wie viele welse kann ich aussetzen ist für mich an dreistheit nicht zu überbieten.

hier scheint die werbetrommel für die nächste kommerzielle teichanlage zu laufen.

kein normaler mensch würde in solch einem teich 20-30 großwelse aussetzten.:v


----------



## Fischpaule (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leute, der Themenstarter bzw. dessen Bekannter hat einen Teich. Und selbstverständlich kann man in solch einem Teich Welse halten. Die Menge ist einzig und alleine von der zufütterung abhängig. Schaut Euch mal in Zucht- und Mastteichen um, wieviele Welse da rumschwimmen.
> Die Frage ist, soll der Teich ein reiner Abwachsteich für Welse sein, oder ein naturnaher Lebensraum.
> Das kann nur der Besitzer entscheiden.



Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben - wir sprechen hier eben nicht von einem Teich, bei dem man jederzeit eine Bestandsregulierung vornehmen kann - ein See hat idR. auch keinen Zu- und Abfluss, so dass nur sehr bedingt gedüngt werden kann (und aus ökologischer Sicht auch nicht gedüngt werden sollte) - die Folge daraus ist, dass ein See eine erheblich geringere Produktivität hat und somit auch nur eine geringe Menge von Futterfischen ernähren kann - zusätzlich kommt, dass ein Gewässer um so instabiler in seiner Ökologie ist, um so kleiner es ist.
Zusätzlich kommt der von mir auch angesprochene Hegegedanke - ein Bewirtschafter hat nicht nur das Recht, einen Besatz vorzunehmen und den Ertrag abzuschöpfen, sondern auch die Pflicht das Gewässer nachhaltig zu bewirtschaften - und dies betrifft nicht nur die Fische, sondern auch sonstige Lebewesen, die sich an und im Gewässer befinden - bei einem hohen Bestand an Welsen (und dieser kann auch durch eine natürliche Reproduktion stattfinden bei einem geringen Grundbesatz) haben Amphibien und (bei Großwelsen) Wassergeflügelnachwuchs keine Chance...

Fazit: Zur Frage wie viel besetzt werden sollte - aus ökologischer und nachhaltiger Sicht - keine
Zur Frage wie viel aus reiner Produktionssicht beim regelmäßigen Abschöpfen des Zuwachses bestzt werden kann - um 20 Stück/ha mit einer Durchschnittsmasse von 500-800g


----------



## Wels-Freak (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



emsopa schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus, dass es kein zuchtteich werden soll oder ist, sondern ein ein gewässer mit mischbesatz.
> von daher ist der teich für welse ungeeignet.
> 
> desweiteren sehe ich zur threaderöffnung einen anderen hintergrund.
> ...



Wenn Du hier schon antwortest, hättest Du Dir den gesamten Thread durchlesen sollen, anstatt hier aus der Fremde irgendwelche Unterstellungen zu unterbreiten: 20-30 Welse in diesem Gewässer auszusetzen habe ich hier nicht geschrieben!!! Das war ein anderes Forenmitglied. Dein Spruch bezüglich der Werbetrommel ist derart falsch und unangebracht (wenn ich wirklich für irgendwas werben möchte,hätte ich bestimmt schon das Gewässer bekanntgegeben) das mir solche Kommentare wie Deiner echt zum Hals raushängen.

Ich habe hier am Anfang eine normale Frage gestellt bezüglich eines Angelgewässers - und das hier soll doch wohl ein Angelforum sein - die Frage war weder hinterlistig noch unangebracht - aber ich hab schon mehr als deutlich gemerkt, dass hier einige Leute entweder einfach nur boshaft- oder viel mehr darauf aus sind, irgendwelche Dinge zu unterstellen  anstatt eine produktive Antwort zu geben.

Mich ärgert das echt, mir Dreistigkeit zu unterstellen auf die Frage: Wieviel Welse würdet Ihr in dieses Gewässer besetzen

Wir sollten den Thread einfach löschen - glücklicherweise bin ich auch im Wallerforum Mitglied, die eine normale Frage auch normal beantworten, ohne gleich angreifend zu werden.

ALSO BITTE DIESEN THREAD HIER SCHLIEßEN


----------



## Lorenz (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*

Hi


Du hast doch hier schon ein paar hilfreiche Antworten gekriegt.Als Orientierung dürfte das doch reichen!
Benutz mal die Suche! Ich glaube "leif" (oder so ähnlich) hat auch "kleine Teiche" mit Welsen,wenn ich mich recht erinnere... |kopfkrat

Letztendlich musst du bei so einem Thema wie dem hier,sortieren! 
Wenn selber jemand vergleichbare Gewässer bewirtschaftet und Erfahrung mit Welsbesatz hat,oder solche Gewässer sehr gut kennt,dann tät ich deren Statement weitaus höher gewichten als andere Antworten!


Ich hab keine Erfahrung und Ahnung diesbezüglich deswegen werde ich zu dem Thema nichts sagen...
Ich glaube es kam ein ähnliches Thema schonmal!? Guck am besten mal mit der Boardsuche in diesem Unterforum nach!


----------



## C.K. (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welsbesatz in Angelsee*



> ALSO BITTE DIESEN THREAD HIER SCHLIEßEN



Dem Wunsch komme ich nach.


----------

